# Bill Proposing Repeal of Pittman Robertson Act



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just learning of this:

Pittman-Robertson act suggested to be repealed under HR8167









Breaking: House Bill Proposes Repealing Pittman-Robertson Act


Representative Andrew Clyde (R-Ga.), along with 53 Republican co-sponsors, have proposed repealing the Pittman-Robertson Wildlife Restoration Act.




gearjunkie.com





Anyone know more?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Smells like Lee to me. It’s being pushed as getting rid of barriers to the 2cnd and I hope it doesn’t gain any traction. 
Interested to learn more.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah I don't like this at all. I like being able to say we do more for wildlife conservation then anyone else.

Lee didn't sign on. Nor did anyone else from Utah sign on as a cosponsor. Bill was introduced by Georgia.








Cosponsors - H.R.8167 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): RETURN our Constitutional Rights Act of 2022


Cosponsors of H.R.8167 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): RETURN our Constitutional Rights Act of 2022



www.congress.gov





EDIT:
Like em, or hate em, BHA might the best way to make sure Pittman-Robertson stays. Chapters in other states can play a role. It sucks that even Hunters need a special interest group these days.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

🤦‍♂️

I fail to see any correlation between a 2a threat and Pittman Robertson. The examples and arguments cited in the article are not persuasive. 

This is worth a letter to your congressman.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One need not look any farther than the list of names that co-sponsored to know this bill is NOT hunter/fisherman friendly.
Lee, that veteran politician, knows he has all the blind obedience(baa) he needs so why upset a few sportsman just to run with the herd of oppressor's and insurrectionists( boy, the old caffeine has kicked in good this morning). OK, they're not all insurrectionists, just most of them...hello Gilead.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I fail to see any correlation between a 2a threat and Pittman Robertson. The examples and arguments cited in the article are not persuasive.
> 
> This is worth a letter to your congressman.


Agreed. This one can probably swatted down with some communication.

I actually think we need to expand the concept to all outdoor recreation gear for funding to things like SAR & land management.


----------

